# Downspout over lower roof



## smcclana (Oct 3, 2010)

I have recently purcahsed a home with a downspout that is dumping directly onto a lower level roof. I want to redirect it safely, but also want it to look nice. I could just extend the current downspout straight down to the next gutter (Option A below), and paint it the color of the roof, but that would be an eye-sore. Can I go with Option B and just make the corner with the problem downspout higher to redirect the water to the next closest downspout on the upper roof?

Thanks,
Stephen


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

no you have too much water coming off the upper roof for 5'' gutter and a single 2x3 leader to handle,you could possibly go to a 6'' gutter and a 3x4 leader....maybe


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

If the reason for moving the down spout is to eliminate splashing from the gutter over the garage door area, install a splash guard there.

If it's creating an eyesore 'staining' then simply reach out the bedroom window with a bottle of roof cleaner once a year or so and spray that area down.

If it's creating a leak, than it's a roof 'shingle' or wall 'flashing/siding' problem.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Unfortunately, you did not post your locarion, so all you can get is general suggestions.

The "splashing and staining" problem could be easily solved with a buried pvc pipe and pop-up drain located away from the house and to provide water for the lawn. You appear to have a nice slope for dispersing the water.

I installed pop-ups, but also had an alternate available for surface discharge when we do not get enough early snow and the ground freezes. We have a steady roof run-off in the winter due to the sun (clear and cold).

Dick


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

Imo extending your downspout to the next gutter is your best option.I don't think it is an eysore at all,but serves a function.You will have premature roof failure where the run-off hits.


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

thats a nice looking house


----------



## smashclash (Jun 13, 2018)

Sorry to bump an old thread but this is currently my situation. I'm interested in extending the downspout from where the upper roof directly into the gutter of the lower roof. I understand securing the downspout at the top is already done since it's secured to the wall of the house. But how do you secure the downspout where it empties in the gutter? I know it's not necessary to secure it across the roof but I do want to somehow secure it where it meets the gutter.


----------



## PatChap (Nov 17, 2012)

smashclash said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread but this is currently my situation. I'm interested in extending the downspout from where the upper roof directly into the gutter of the lower roof. I understand securing the downspout at the top is already done since it's secured to the wall of the house. But how do you secure the downspout where it empties in the gutter? I know it's not necessary to secure it across the roof but I do want to somehow secure it where it meets the gutter.


Make a little bracket out of some extra aluminum. 
Screw it to both the gutter lip and the elbow going into it. 
Make sure the elbow doesn't go all the way to the bottom of the gutter, leave some room so leaves etc don't get trapped.


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

johnk said:


> Imo extending your downspout to the next gutter is your best option.I don't think it is an eysore at all,but serves a function.You will have premature roof failure where the run-off hits.


 :vs_rocking_banana::vs_clap::vs_peek: :vs_shake: :thumbup::notworthy:
This 100%
In fact this post is so right on it should be in the running for post of the year....
for 2010? :vs_worry:


----------

